# So is direct tv better than dish?



## kirko (Jan 27, 2013)

I have dish right now and I am currently wondering if Direct tv is better, I have no problem switching if it is, but I need more info on both companies products...


----------



## cwtech (Oct 12, 2012)

Personally Directv all the way with me, I have no problem with Dish, I have installed both, and have had both, but it is all gonna depend on what your needs are. Know what you want out of your system and do a little research and see what best suits your needs


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You'll be told different things on both sides of the forum.

Here's my opinion:

Des one have more channels you want,many have them in HD? I don't care about sheer numbers, one is better because they have 432 in HD and the other only has 402 (numbers made up). I only look at channels I want, or might have an interest in. Also keep in mind DirecTV will be launching several more channels in HD in the next week or two.

Do you watch a lot more network Primetime coverage, or want more flexibility? The Genie is more flexible, 5 discrete tuners and can work with a lot of other directv equipment. The hopper has 3 tuners, and you can have more than one hopper, and it uses one tuner to record all the networks. I like one box where I can record 5 things whenever and on whatever channel I want.

I'm glad I went with directv myself.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

dpeters11 is absolutely correct. Aside equipment differences and costs, the only thing that matters to me is programming. Which provider has the channels I want to watch? Since I'm a Yankee fan, Directv is my only choice.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Of course if you have specific questions on DirecTV features, hardware etc. we'll be happy to help.


----------



## inhd40 (Jan 26, 2013)

kirko said:


> I have dish right now and I am currently wondering if Direct tv is better, I have no problem switching if it is, but I need more info on both companies products...


I just switched from Dish, so I'll give you my take on it. The programming choices and picture quality is much better on Directv. The hardware is better with Dish. So I guess it boils down to if you are happy with the channels you are getting and the picture quality. The DVR is a lot more user friendly with Dish. Maybe the HR44 will be better and that may be available soon. Might be better to hold off a few months and see if you can get that box when you sign up if you decide to switch.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

It's not a cut and dry answer. Does one happen to carry a channel that the other doesn't that you absolutely HAVE to have? Does one carry all the channels you need/want at a lower price? If you're big into sports, and willing to pay for them, you'd probably be happier with Directv. Have you played with Directv's GUI? If so, and it's something you just cannot STAND, you'll probably be miserable with Directv. Same with Dish-how do you feel about their GUI? You don't say where you're located, but do they both offer your locals, and in HD? Maybe one provider does, and the other doesn't.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

inhd40;3169585 said:


> I just switched from Dish, so I'll give you my take on it. The programming choices and picture quality is much better on Directv. The hardware is better with Dish. So I guess it boils down to if you are happy with the channels you are getting and the picture quality. The DVR is a lot more user friendly with Dish. Maybe the HR44 will be better and that may be available soon. Might be better to hold off a few months and see if you can get that box when you sign up if you decide to switch.


Some of that is subjective though. I last used a Dish DVR a few years ago, but the GUI to me was confusing,

I also know someone in my area with Dish, he has 2 dishes to get normal programming, and lost locals for at least several days when Dish temporarily lost a satellite. DirecTV had an issue with DirecTV-10 and no one noticed when they took it offline, everything was moved to a different satellite that everyone could see.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

kirko;3169566 said:


> I have dish right now and I am currently wondering if Direct tv is better, I have no problem switching if it is, but I need more info on both companies products...


Yes. Dish Network is a distant second place for a reason.


----------



## inhd40 (Jan 26, 2013)

dpeters11 said:


> Some of that is subjective though. I last used a Dish DVR a few years ago, but the GUI to me was confusing,
> 
> I also know someone in my area with Dish, he has 2 dishes to get normal programming, and lost locals for at least several days when Dish temporarily lost a satellite. DirecTV had an issue with DirecTV-10 and no one noticed when they took it offline, everything was moved to a different satellite that everyone could see.


You are correct about it being subjective. The GUI is the other way around for me right now, but I think I will get used to it. I had Directv for a long time prior to the last 2.5 years and it is much different now. Other than the number of tuners I still like the Dish setup better on the DVR, you could skip 30 seconds at a time and go past the commercial pretty quickly. It also seemed much faster responding to commands. I'm sure not trying to talk anyone out of switching, but just trying to give an honest assessment.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Do a keyword search for 30skip. That changes the 30 Slip feature to skip on DirecTV DVRs. It does not work on locally inserted commercials (FF and slip do), but will on the rest. It's an undocumented feature.


----------



## cwtech (Oct 12, 2012)

you can still skip ahead 30sec with directv also. 

op as you can see it is all on your wants and needs, programming, ect, personal preferences.
HD, sports, Picture quality, 5 tuners to record what you want, Directv wins all these hands down. Like mentioned do some homework, post some of your wants, needs, and questions and we will do our best to answer your questions and help you make your most informed decisions you can so you can be happy with your choice you have made.


----------



## inhd40 (Jan 26, 2013)

dpeters11 said:


> Do a keyword search for 30skip. That changes the 30 Slip feature to skip on DirecTV DVRs. It does not work on locally inserted commercials (FF and slip do), but will on the rest. It's an undocumented feature.


Thanks! I had no idea.


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

Direct TV is better at everything from tech of equipment to its wonderful GUI. Pretty envious of the Dish receivers with certain proprietary tech built in but I could easily purchase said tech if I really wanted it.


----------



## tigerwillow1 (Jan 26, 2009)

I just switched to Dish. You do have to determine which has the better channel lineup for you. I'm using one of the "duo" DVRs to drive 2 TVs. Not as good as a separate receiver with WHDVR, but good enough for our situation and drives the 2nd TV without the added receiver and WH charge. The Dish hardware/software combination is clearly superior overall, but there are some individual things that Direct does better. I like the Direct remote and GUI better, but after many years I was kind of used to them. The Dish GUI gets a little easier every day. If OTA reception is important, DISH IMO totally stomps Direct. I'm in a rural area with weak stations and repeaters from the big city. The Dish OTA tuner picks up weak stations the AM21 couldn't see, and the AM21 can't tune in the repeaters unless it's hooked to an HR34. And I get guide data for the repeater channels, which I was not expecting at all. I see no difference in picture quality. After 3 weeks I'm not regretting the switch. If OTA isn't important, you don't mind paying a higher rate for your hardware setup (may or may not apply, depends on configuration), and waiting for 2 to 15 seconds when you push a remote button, I'd rate Direct higher because of the somewhat more friendly GUI.


----------



## litex2x (Sep 8, 2012)

There isn't a clear winner when it comes to Directv and Dish. One will have something the other doesn't and vice versa. Directv has more sports channels plus Sunday Ticket. I think Dish has more HD channels when it comes to non-sports channels but don't quote me on that one. Dish has the Hopper, which has auto commercial skip and soon the slingbox capability. Directv has Genie, which has the 5 tuners and the suggestion functionality. I've read the HD quality is slightly better with Directv but Dish has significantly better SD.

Honestly you just need to check and see if Directv has something you don't have that makes it worth your while. For me it was the free Sunday Day Ticket.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> Do a keyword search for 30skip.... It does not work on locally inserted commercials (FF and slip do),


It does on mine.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I didn't think that was fixed.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I see DirecTV and Dish as two sides of nearly the same coin for the most part. I've had both and like both of them for different reasons and would have both at the same time if there was a good way to make that work from a financial sense.

Coming from Dish you'll immediately notice the slower operation of the Direct equipment. How much of an issue that will be will depend on you and your tolerance for hesitation in doing the action your button push should have started. Overall, while I noticed it, most of the time it was within my tolerance for operation.

You'll also notice that Direct does things different from Dish. Some better, some worse, some nearly the same. One big difference is that unlike Dish, Direct does not offer a way to use an external hard drive as an archiving device tied to you account. Any hard drive, internal or external, with Direct is the only hard drive that works on that receiver at any given time. IOW, if your receiver dies and needs replaced, whatever was on the internal or external drive is lost.

But that all has to do with operating the gear, and if you're like me, I spend more time watching the shows than twiddling with the receiver.

From a watch the TV perspective, Dish's new Hopper and the HR series from Direct have great HD with no difference in the perceived quality of either. Dish's SD is much better on the Hopper than on any Direct HR series by quite a wide margin.

Then it is down to which channels are there in HD (assuming HD is important to you) that you want to watch. You shouldn't care at all about who has most if the 'most' isn't what you want to watch. Sports is one area that Direct shines in if that is important. For me as a boxing and golf fan, both services are identical with their offerings.

For movies, Direct has more of the big 4 premiums in HD, but lacks Epix for the blockbuster movies.

I recently switched from Direct to Dish because of the movie channels, I wanted Epix!

As with any new customer, if you switch to one or the other, you'll save considerable money in subscription fees. But after the 2 years are up, the difference in cost is not great and one can be cheaper than the other depending more on subscription levels than equipment cost differences.

For me with the top subscription packages, the difference after the rebates run out is less than $5 in Dish's favor.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

D* is your only real choice if you're a sports fan.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> D* is your only real choice if you're a sports fan.


Depends on the sport doesn't it?

I'm a boxing and golf fan, neither service is markedly better than the other covering those sports.

For the other sports, I can see all I want of them with channels available in HD on both services just fine.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

lparsons21;3169763 said:


> Depends on the sport doesn't it?
> 
> I'm a boxing and golf fan, neither service is markedly better than the other covering those sports.
> 
> For the other sports, I can see all I want of them with channels available in HD on both services just fine.


Considering that they will look better with DirecTV, it matters.


----------



## inhd40 (Jan 26, 2013)

lparsons21 said:


> I see DirecTV and Dish as two sides of nearly the same coin for the most part. I've had both and like both of them for different reasons and would have both at the same time if there was a good way to make that work from a financial sense.
> 
> Coming from Dish you'll immediately notice the slower operation of the Direct equipment. How much of an issue that will be will depend on you and your tolerance for hesitation in doing the action your button push should have started. Overall, while I noticed it, most of the time it was within my tolerance for operation.
> 
> ...


Well said. I never had the Hopper so I guess my take on the HD quality was a little outdated. For me it was B10 Network that really prompted the move back to Directv. I was under the impression that since I lived in the B10 footprint that I would get it, especially since I had next to the highest package. Dish thought otherwise, since my locals came outside of the footprint. The extra 9 dollars a month pushed the price up to where it was cheaper to go with Directv. Good and bad with both, so you really have to look hard to see what is best for each individual need. Also I will say that the number of channels that you get that are desirable is better with Directv, at least for us. The speed issue with the boxes, changing channels, viewing the guide, ect., is maddening when you are used to things being faster. Also a lot of issues with the equipment locking up and having to turn off or reset when you are trying to watch something daily.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Right, but if you're out of market for your favorite baseball or football team, DirecTV is the best option. Or if a Yankee's fan, even in NYC.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Hoosier205 said:


> Considering that they will look better with DirecTV, it matters.


So you have done a side by side comparison then? Tell us about it, how you had the inputs on the display calibrated so they would be exactly the same, or had both displays calibrated to be exactly the same. What about the cabling? Was the ambient light taken into consideration? Was it a blind a/b test?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Considering that they will look better with DirecTV, it matters.


LOL!

these days with the Hopper that isn't true at all. Before I unplugged the D* equipment, I switched back and forth between the Hopper and the HR24 via the same AVR to the same 73" DLP and cannot see any difference at all. And there are many, many others reporting the very same thing.

Guess you'll need a new line of BS to wave your pom-poms about!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice discussion...as long as it stays civil and constructive. 

Mike


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Right, but if you're out of market for your favorite baseball or football team, DirecTV is the best option. Or if a Yankee's fan, even in NYC.


No disagreement there. When I switched to D* a couple years ago it was because my son wanted NFLST and was willing to pay for it to watch his sainted San Diego Chargers! 

Now that he has indicated he wasn't willing to pay for that again, I switched back and told him that if he decides again to get NFLST, he can get it on his PS3 (thanks to some poster a bit back telling me about that).

For me, football is football. I can watch it or not and don't actually care which team is playing who. And baseball to me is utterly boring, the only thing more boring than watching it on TV is watching it live! :lol:


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

studechip;3169802 said:


> So you have done a side by side comparison then?


Yes.



studechip;3169802 said:


> Tell us about it, how you had the inputs on the display calibrated so they would be exactly the same, or had both displays calibrated to be exactly the same.


Two HDMI inputs on a Pioneer KRP-600M. Both calibrated using a colorimeter profiled against a spectrophotometer.



studechip;3169802 said:


> What about the cabling?


HDMI.



studechip;3169802 said:


> Was the ambient light taken into consideration?


Test was conducted in a fully light controlled environment.



studechip;3169802 said:


> Was it a blind a/b test?


Yes. With six people taking part.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Nice discussion...as long as it stays civil and constructive.
> 
> Mike


Just hoping the OP comes back, maybe with some specific questions


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Hoosier205 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Two HDMI inputs on a Pioneer KRP-600M. Both calibrated using a colorimeter profiled against a spectrophotometer.
> 
> ...


When, where, with whom, what Directv and Dish equipment?


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

lparsons21 said:


> Depends on the sport doesn't it?
> 
> I'm a boxing and golf fan, neither service is markedly better than the other covering those sports.
> 
> For the other sports, I can see all I want of them with channels available in HD on both services just fine.


That's not true when it comes to golf. No provider even comes close to the coverage that DirecTV provides for golf on every major tournament.

http://www.directv.com/sports/golf


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> That's not true when it comes to golf. No provider has better coverage of golf than DirecTV. What other provider has the Masters Experience?


None that I know of. I used that once and it was OK but nothing that interested me. I just watched the live coverage of the rounds and that was as much as I wanted to watch.

Kind of like all the interviews and crap that they do with the boxers and golfers. Yeah, it is there but I don't care nor do I watch them. That's why I have this skip button! 

Same for movies, I don't care about the actors, how they developed the movie, the director's opinions and so forth. Never watch those things. I just care about is the movie good, did the actors do a good job and did the movie entertain me? Other trivia has no value to me.


----------



## HinterXGames (Dec 20, 2012)

That may be true L2P as far as the additonal coverage not intresting you, but there's alot of others it does. My mother goes crazy over the expanded court coverage for the 4 Tennis Majors.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

And I have no problem with those that do love the 'extra' coverage and back stories. That's why we have the services we have from different vendors. I like being able to switch around when I think one or the other has what I want more than what I'm getting. In my case, I wanted Epix, D* doesn't have it and it doesn't look as if they are interested in getting it.

So I took my 3 HR24s, Premier, HDExtra and turned them all in to get 2 Hoppers, AEP, [email protected] and got all that I wanted and the sweetener was a money saved too. Was the swap all good? No. I lost some things that I liked with D*, but I got more of what I want with E*.

Others have a different experience.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

inhd40 said:


> I just switched from Dish, so I'll give you my take on it. The programming choices and picture quality is much better on Directv. The hardware is better with Dish. So I guess it boils down to if you are happy with the channels you are getting and the picture quality. The DVR is a lot more user friendly with Dish. Maybe the HR44 will be better and that may be available soon. Might be better to hold off a few months and see if you can get that box when you sign up if you decide to switch.


I'll take a HR34 over a Hopper any day. I want 5 tuners to use at my discretion and not some weird distorted way Dish dictates. To each their own.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

I personally like DirecTV because the last time I checked the HD picture quality was a touch better, the way DVRs share recordings (MRV) and Sunday ticket.

But.. And it is a BIG BUT... DirecTV hardware is difficult to get used to. I've been trying for 6 years and even with the HR24s (fasted they have to date) it can be just plain frustrating at times how slow they are to respond. If you are unlucky enough to get something other than HR24s it is just too painful to use... In my opinion of course!

I'd recommend checking out the hardware speeds first to make sure you can slow down to DirecTV speed before making the jump. If you decide to jump don’t allow them to install anything but HR24s and don’t believe the CSR when he/she tells you you’ll be getting HR24s – they can’t specify the model when they put in the order.

If you are going with ‘Genie’ read through the posts here to see if you can put up with the troubles first – you’re going to be stuck with an HR34 for quite a while. It has been out for a year and apparently, according the constant posts here, still has some pretty serious troubles and is slower than an HR24…

Good luck!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I'll say this once more. Keep it civil. DO NOT make it personal.

Mike


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

^^^

???

I haven't noticed anything uncivil after your earlier warning.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't believe that at all.

I've been coming here for many years, and yes it is more pro-DirecTV than other sites, there have always been good conversations that are not pro-DirecTV in tone.

But I suppose that strongly worded comments of a negative nature could be seen as bashing.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Mike Greer - my HR20-700 is just as fast as my HR24-500. No, they're not perfect (often ignore remote button presses), but that's not a big deal to me. 

I had 4 days with a E* box last year, and couldn't make heads or tails out of it.

I'm not saying the E* wasn't good - it's just that I was USED to the D* box. I'm guessing that's your observation in reverse? Thanks.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Mike Greer - my HR20-700 is just as fast as my HR24-500. No, they're not perfect (often ignore remote button presses), but that's not a big deal to me.
> 
> I had 4 days with a E* box last year, and couldn't make heads or tails out of it.
> 
> I'm not saying the E* wasn't good - it's just that I was USED to the D* box. I'm guessing that's your observation in reverse? Thanks.


Mr. Goose, I think maybe you mean that both your HR20-700 and your HR24-500 are both 'fast enough' for you right? It's not physically possible for the HR20-700 to be as fast as the HR24-500 because the processor etc in the HR24-500 is physically faster than the HR20-500. I had an HR20-200 for a few days and it was certainly faster than my HR22s but still worked at a snail's pace compared to Dish Network receivers.

It is the missing button presses and delayed button presses that used to drive me nuts when I had HR22s. Most of that is gone with my HR24-500 but navigating around the HR24 and using the guide can often be a painful thing because it is just not as fast and responsive as it should be.

I'm ok with the menu layout and the day to day use of either Dish or DirecTV - that's not too big of a deal to me but if I had to pick one it would be DirecTV's layout. Could be because I'm used to DirecTV's way of doing things.

All of this is not to say that Kirko wouldn't be fine with the speed. I'm just suggesting that he check it before he goes all-in. Better to know ahead of time than 10 minutes after the installer leaves&#8230;.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Mike Greer said:


> Mr. Goose, I think maybe you mean that both your HR20-700 and your HR24-500 are both 'fast enough' for you right? It's not physically possible for the HR20-700 to be as fast as the HR24-500 because the processor etc in the HR24-500 is physically faster than the HR20-500. I had an HR20-200 for a few days and it was certainly faster than my HR22s but still worked at a snail's pace compared to Dish Network receivers.
> 
> It is the missing button presses and delayed button presses that used to drive me nuts when I had HR22s. Most of that is gone with my HR24-500 but navigating around the HR24 and using the guide can often be a painful thing because it is just not as fast and responsive as it should be.
> 
> ...


I have an HR20-700 and an HR24-500. There may be a slight difference in their response times, but not much.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

lparsons21 said:


> Depends on the sport doesn't it?
> 
> I'm a boxing and golf fan, neither service is markedly better than the other covering those sports.
> 
> For the other sports, I can see all I want of them with channels available in HD on both services just fine.


Does Dish offer like 7 channels of coverage for the golf majors? Do they offer the masters coverage in 3D? I'm a pretty big golf fan, and imo Directv destroys Dish's coverage of golf. Cant really comment on boxing, but it would seem that PPV events and showtime cover most major boxing events as well, but both probably can cover that.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm a fan of golf in the sense I watch the various tournaments. I did check the Masters extra coverage one year and just wasn't enamored of it. Yeah it was great for those that are much more into watching golf, I'm just not one of them. So it isn't a benefit to me.

With boxing it just isn't the major fights that count for a fan. I watch amateur boxing, military boxing, much lesser pro fights and of course, the major fights. I get them on HBO, Showtime, Epix, ESPN2, CBS Sports, NBC Sports, Fuel and the Pentagon channel. So much boxing, so little time... 

Both Direct and Dish do a good job with boxing with Direct missing the Pentagon channel but having other channels for some lesser and classic fights like Root Sports and MSG.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I was just going by what you said about being a golf fan. No one covers golf better than Directv.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

studechip said:


> I have an HR20-700 and an HR24-500. There may be a slight difference in their response times, but not much.


Same here, so close that I don't notice any difference when I'm using them, maybe if I used a stopwatch it would be more noticeable.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I wouldn't argue the point much. Mostly to point out that for the majority of us that like some sports, both cover them well enough.

For those that are really into the sport and like all those extras, then D* does do a better job for most sports, outside of boxing. In boxing, they are nearly identical in offerings as I pointed out.

For me, even with boxing, I don't care about all the 'extras' that abound. I want to watch 2 fighters in the ring. I generally skip through most everything except the actual fight.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

lparsons21;3170277 said:


> I wouldn't argue the point much. Mostly to point out that for the majority of us that like some sports, both cover them well enough.


You've already said you don't care about baseball and acknowledged that Sunday Ticket is very good. I don't think you can speak for majority of sports lovers if you eliminate one of the major sports in total. Overall, dirctv is way ahead on sports. Dish is competitive only in some sports only. Far from majority of sports lovers.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

The majority of sports lovers is far away from the majority of viewers. And for the majority of us that are not sports lovers, both services offer plenty in the way of all sports.

Yes, for the true sports lover, D* is the way to go. I don't think I've ever denied it.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> The majority of sports lovers is far away from the majority of viewers. And for the majority of us that are not sports lovers, both services offer plenty in the way of all sports.
> 
> Yes, for the true sports lover, D* is the way to go. I don't think I've ever denied it.


Maybe you don't understand what you are writing, then.

"the majority of us that like some sports"

You've written that sort of statement a couple of times. It comes off as saying that it is a wash for sports when it is not except for only a couple. DirecTV has better baseball, better football, better tennis, better college sports (yes, I know that Dish as PAC 12 and DirecTV does not but DirecTV has more RSNs and most of them are fulltime HD) and better soccer. Dish holds its own in NBA and NHL but that is about it. I don't think Dish does better in any sport than DirecTV.

What I find hilarious is that Dish has the gall to actually advertise on sporting events and sports channels. Any advertising they do on baseball or football is a complete sham.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I fully understand what I am writing. 

For the majority that like some sports some of the time and are not big fans, D* and E* coverage is much more than adequate.

Only for the real sports fans does all of the extra that they offer become of real value to those real sports fans. For instance, I can watch plenty of football without having a single RSN available.

More of the people I know, even the ones that claim to be really into sports, don't watch anywhere near as much sports as one would think. And almost none of them subscribe to any of the extra cost sports packages.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

studechip said:


> Aside equipment differences and costs, the only thing that matters to me is programming.


These could be awfully big items to set aside.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tonyd79 said:


> DirecTV has better baseball, better football, better tennis, better college sports (yes, I know that Dish as PAC 12 and DirecTV does not but DirecTV has more RSNs and most of them are fulltime HD) and better soccer.


Do you suppose it matters mightily to someone in the PAC-12 market how many (and how much extra you pay) RSNs are available in LA or NY? Should it matter to LA market subscribers that they don't get to see all of their intraconference college sports even with the Regional Sports fee?

There is no standard answer to the OP's question and it is folly to assume that a service known for something is going to be decidedly better at it in every case.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

studechip said:


> I have an HR20-700 and an HR24-500. There may be a slight difference in their response times, but not much.





joed32 said:


> Same here, so close that I don't notice any difference when I'm using them, maybe if I used a stopwatch it would be more noticeable.


The HR20s are faster than the HR21/22/23 but maybe I'm going by out-dated experiences. Sadly - I don't think they've made the HR20s any faster but slowed the HR24s down.

When I was comparing speeds between the HR20 and HR24 it was shortly before the HDGUI came out. For a few months after the HDGUI 'upgrade' my HR24s ran like my HR22s - too slow and frustrating to use. They did correct much of the initial slow down eventually but my HR24s never got back to the speed they had.

It's hard to believe the HR20s are as fast as the HR24s that are something like 4 years newer but you have them both so you would know!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

lparsons21 said:


> More of the people I know, even the ones that claim to be really into sports, don't watch anywhere near as much sports as one would think. And almost none of them subscribe to any of the extra cost sports packages.


Then their claims of being "into" sports is false!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> The HR20s are faster than the HR21/22/23 but maybe I'm going by out-dated experiences. Sadly - I don't think they've made the HR20s any faster but slowed the HR24s down.
> 
> When I was comparing speeds between the HR20 and HR24 it was shortly before the HDGUI came out. For a few months after the HDGUI 'upgrade' my HR24s ran like my HR22s - too slow and frustrating to use. They did correct much of the initial slow down eventually but my HR24s never got back to the speed they had.
> 
> It's hard to believe the HR20s are as fast as the HR24s that are something like 4 years newer but you have them both so you would know!


I do have both of them and the 20-700 is not as quick as the 24s. Still fast tho. Both scroll thru the GUIDE so quickly I can't read what's in the Guide.

As far as DVR functions go, like trick-play, I see no difference. My large UPL bogs down both models, but I can live with what I've created. (With a lot of help.) In fact, I'm quite satisfied with my system, just as it is now.

I just called Dish and D* for different reasons and could not understand the Dish CSRs at all. I called D* and actually got a PP guy who works for D*. No problems between us, the problem I was having was quickly resolved.

I called Dish to see if they carried the Yes Network and to see how much it would cost to replicate my system. Got an answer of sorts, but I couldn't really understand the CSR. Not that I'm considering a move, I was just curious.

Rich


----------



## CallMeCoach (Jan 29, 2013)

I think it's better, but the price isn't. I want to cancel these guys today!


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

Another fishing thread by a "new member". Look at all the bites!


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Technolgy wise I think Dish is ahead with Hopper Transfer to Ipad for transfering recordings to Ipad for offline viewing and Anywhere App and Remote Access App to watch your DVR recordings to several devices, and Sling to watch LiveTV and DVR recordings remotely from Computers,Tablets,Smartphones, And of course EHD transfer between DVR's per same account(not just on one DVR only), But if your into sports Including NFL Sunday Ticket,NHL Center Ice,NBA League Pass,Australian Open Tennis,MLS Direct Kick,Espn Fullcourt and others all in HD(except Espn Fullcourt). One of the best HD picture quality and On screen Menu User Friendly Interface, And Directv App for Ipad,IPhone and Android to watch LiveTV channels and schedule recordings to any receivers, Directv2PC to watch recordings from your Computer and Nomad device to transfer recordings to Ipad,Computer,IPhone,Android, And The Genie HR34 and soon to come HR44 to record 5 shows at once with 5 tuners and Whole-Home DVR Service to share DVR playlist recordings between DVR's and HD receivers, In other words is a Win/Win for both providers better than cable.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Your space bar wasn't working, and breaking up a few phrases into separate sections would make your post a lot more readable. 

Edit- Going back, I see spaces between words, but not after commas.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Laxguy said:


> Your space bar wasn't working, and breaking up a few phrases into separate sections would make your post a lot more readable.
> 
> Edit- Going back, I see spaces between words, but not after commas.


I know I was editing and adding more words as I was typing.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

acostapimps said:


> I know I was editing and adding more words as I was typing.


That's gotta be the longest sentence I've seen on the forums.... :lol:

Rich


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Rich said:


> That's gotta be the longest sentence I've seen on the forums.... :lol:
> 
> Rich


Well if someone is on the fence to which provider to switch, they'll have some idea to which both provide, of course non of that matter if they don't carry the channel they mostly watch HD or SD, and for the right price.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

acostapimps said:


> Well if someone is on the fence to which provider to switch, they'll have some idea to which both provide, of course non of that matter if they don't carry the channel they mostly watch HD or SD, and for the right price.


Unless something drastic changes, I will never be on the fence. Dish just isnt for me!!!!!!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

acostapimps said:


> Well if someone is on the fence to which provider to switch, they'll have some idea to which both provide, of course non of that matter if they don't carry the channel they mostly watch HD or SD, and for the right price.


Hey, I just thought that was a magnificent sentence... :lol:

Rich


----------

